#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Ξύλινα >  > > >  >  >  Στατική μελέτη επάρκειας ξύλινης κατασκευής στα πλαίσα του Ν.4014/11

## melanie

Ξέρει κανείς τί γίνεται με την στατική επάρκεια που αφορά ξυλοκατασκευή;; υποθέτω γίνεται χωρίς δείγματα κλπ. απλή αποτύπωση και στατικό υπολογισμό; επίσης *τί γίνεται όταν αυτή δεν εδράζεται σε μπετόν αλλά σε τοιχείο από τσιμεντόλιθους;*

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τον Ν.4014/11 θα πρέπει να γίνει αποτίμηση της ποιότητας των υλικών του φέροντα οργανισμού.
Δεν γίνεται διαχωρισμός ανάμεσα σε κατασκευές από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, χάλυβα, φέρουσα τοιχοποιία ή ξύλο.
Ο Ν.4178/13 δεν αναφέρεται σε αποτίμηση της ποιότητας των υλικών. :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 

Τώρα το πώς θα κάνεις την αποτίμηση σε ξύλινη κατασκευή είναι κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζω και δεν γνωρίζω και πιστοποιημένα εργαστήρια που να το κάνουν.

Υ.Γ.: melanie γράψε την ειδικότητά σου στο προφίλ σου. Είσαι Πολιτικός Μηχανικός;

----------

